# The Mike Doughty Band - 930 Club, Wash. DC.



## carish1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Since no flash was allowed by the production company, I really did the best I could at ISO 1600...

Hope you all like it and would love to hear opinions


----------



## DuncanK (Jul 10, 2006)

No flash? 

They look like hell. They got bags under their eyes. 

That's bush. Bush league. 

What's that? If you were a man I'd punch you, I'd punch you right in the mouth.


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jul 10, 2006)

DuncanK said:
			
		

> No flash?
> 
> They look like hell. They got bags under their eyes.
> 
> ...



Are you alright????

The shots look good, like the light in number two


----------



## DuncanK (Jul 10, 2006)

AUDREY!!


----------



## carish1 (Jul 10, 2006)

DuncanK said:
			
		

> No flash?
> 
> They look like hell. They got bags under their eyes.
> 
> ...



Listen, from now on, break the pill in half..... ?


----------



## Chase (Jul 10, 2006)

Good old Doughty! I miss Soul Coughing...


----------



## d70girl (Jul 10, 2006)

DuncanK said:
			
		

> No flash?
> 
> They look like hell. They got bags under their eyes.
> 
> ...


 
I know that quote.  8)  That was from Anchorman.


----------



## DuncanK (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad someone got it.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jul 10, 2006)

DuncanK said:
			
		

> Glad someone got it.


 
I just thought you had some cream missing between the oreo's up there.


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the light in the second one. What lens did you use on these?


----------



## carish1 (Jul 10, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I like the light in the second one. What lens did you use on these?



thanks. I used the 24-70L F/2.8


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 11, 2006)

carish1 said:
			
		

> thanks. I used the 24-70L F/2.8


oooh, great lens!


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 21, 2006)

Great shots of a great band. :thumbsup:

I see from your website that you shoot a lot of b'nai mitzvot and have a partner in Israel (or whose website is in hebrew, at least). That's cool.  I hope he makes it through this tough time alright. :???: :thumbup:


----------



## carish1 (Jul 21, 2006)

midget patrol said:
			
		

> Great shots of a great band. :thumbsup:
> 
> I see from your website that you shoot a lot of b'nai mitzvot and have a partner in Israel (or whose website is in hebrew, at least). That's cool.  I hope he makes it through this tough time alright. :???: :thumbup:



*Thanks, I am from Israel too. Yes, we're hanging in there.
I actuallyam going there in 3 weeks to see my family...
Thnaks,
Moshe*


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2006)

You *know* what you are doing when you do stage photography. Wow. You really do. No fault in any of these ... "do my best at 1600" is *EXCELLENT* in your case!!!


----------



## carish1 (Jul 21, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You *know* what you are doing when you do stage photography. Wow. You really do. No fault in any of these ... "do my best at 1600" is *EXCELLENT* in your case!!!



*Thank you very much!*


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 21, 2006)

These are very impressive shots! Very good job and keep up the great work!


----------



## carish1 (Jul 21, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> These are very impressive shots! Very good job and keep up the great work!



*Thanks again u guys!*


----------

